# list swapping experiment



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone,

this idea was created by Hayden86 and all compliments for the idea should go to him, im just filling in, sort of...ye.....:dunno:

so, the idea is that people should post their main armylists , on this thread or others and have a link, then other people will take these lists, play test them with their own gaming group of FLGS and then feed back to the owner of the list on what went well, what went badly, what they could change....all from practical experience:grin:

so, start posting armylists


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool idea I will post my Eldar 1750pt list. it's a tricky list and requires some skill and a little luck to keep thing alive till the end turns. In my book its all about the end game. This list will rarely table others. It lost 1 game in the ToS last year.

Yrial
10 storm guardians - warlock, spear, enhance
W/S - TLSC, SS

Farseer - SS, guide, doom, warding
W/S - TLBL, SS

10 DV - exarch, bladestorme
W/S - TL EML, SS

10 DV - exarch, bladestorme
W/S - TLSL, SS

3 jet bikes - cannon

5 Firedragons
W/S - SS - TLSL

5 Firedragons
W/S - SS - TLSL

3 War walkers - SC


It's not a perfect list but it wins a lot. Note - Don't over look Yrial. You have to know what your doing but he catches a lot of ppl out. Power weapon that wounds on a 2+ and he has a AP3 large blast that can ruine a tactical squad. Probes are the guardians he goes with, no assault grenades and only S3. Drop like flys to Bolter fire. Warlock has a spear and enhance - makes the WS4 and I5. This is my one assault squad and they go after any Squad out in the open.

Farseer with warding is a must for tornys. SS so he can use 2 powers combine them with blade storm and watch your opponent remove whole squads at a time. As they can't fire the turn after blade storm back them up with another squad of DV and keep the ball rolling. Try to use their range of 18.

Firedragens obvously go after the tanks but the SL on WS give them another role as well. Not just a throw away unit on kill point missions.

Would love SL on the WW but couldn't afford them. I often deploy them and use them a deterrent. There are a couple of nice deployment tricks you can do with these guys but I won't go into them now. I find these are the key to my game. If these service them I have often won the game.

The 3 man bike squad are weak. It they get shoot at they will prob run. They have a cannon but I hardly use it. What I normally do with them is reserve them for as long as I can and turbo boost them onto objectives at the end of the game. Means I don't need to worry about my home objective. Contest all the others and the games yours.

In kill points you have to use your head. I often reserve everything and use the Yrial +1 to your reserve roll. Go after the easy kill points.

Well that's how I use this army!

Tell me what you think, CC welcome.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

swarmlord
2 tyrant guard
400

Hive Tyrant
Hive Commander
2 Sets of Scything Talons
Wings
255

8 Genestealers
Toxin sacs
136

8 Genestealers
toxin sacs
136

8 genestealers
toxin sacs
136

20 Termagaunts
Devourer
Mycetic Spore
240

Tervigon
Adrenal Glands
Toxin sacs
Catalyst
Onslaught
Outflanking
210

6 Raveners
Rending Claws
210

15 Gargoyles
Toxin sacs
105

7 Ymgarl Genestealers
161

Doom of Malantai
Mycetic Spore
130

Deathleaper
140

Trygon
adrenal glands
210

aaand 1 Biovore.. :3
45

Models on the table: 3 (swarmlord and his crew). Hiding behind a rock.

I will be reserving my biovore, so it comes in when everything else comes in. He will be seen as an easy kill point if I have him on the table for turn 1, so he will simply be lascannoned. If he comes in on turn 2, then all the other models will throw off his target priority and the biovore would go from the top of the list to the bottom of the list, especially if the enemy is Marines or something such as that.

I decided to use Onslaught because I will be outflanking the tervigon, then deepstriking my termagaunts on the table edge that the tervigon came up on. This will allow me to spread out and save my precious gaunts for possibly a second round of shooting, while allowing them to still shoot. I think it will be quite interesting taking it, since it is so under-used.

Keep in mind that this is not entirely to win. I like to joke around at tournaments.

the biovore was thrown in mostly for points filler, but I think it will look like 45 points well spent when I go up against an ork, necron, Imperial guard or tyranid player.

As usual, my anti-tank is a bit shabby. Hopefully, the tervigon will be capable of assaulting something when it arrives. I still have 3 other monstrous creatures for insurance. I also have the "potentially 4 strength 10 attacks" doom of Malantai.

It will be an interesting match. Let me know if you think I left anything out or should remove something to make room for something better.


----------

